# R15 replacement?



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I figured out my R15 IR sensor is broke I guess because no remote will work with it, I even went and bought a new RC23. If I call D* will they send me a new R15 for free? And if they do sent one free or discounted or whatever will they send it to my billing address or service address. I "moved" to get locals so im about 1.5 hrs away from my "service address'' which is made up.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you have DirecTV's Equipment Protection Plan? If not, you might still get one for "free". You'll have to call to find out, though. I'm not sure where they'll send it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

if they wont give you a new one for free, try the promo code online "dvr4u2". that will get you a new r15 for free


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I dont have the protection plan but did try the dvr4u2 code and it works, didnt order though. How do I know were they will send it if I order online. And if i order online and get the free one what do i do just call D* and say i want to swap them out.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Well I figured out my R15 IR sensor is broke I guess because no remote will work with it, I even went and bought a new RC23. If I call D* will they send me a new R15 for free? And if they do sent one free or discounted or whatever will they send it to my billing address or service address. I "moved" to get locals so im about 1.5 hrs away from my "service address'' which is made up.


If you R15 is leased then DTV will replace a defective one and only charge you for shipping. It is, after all, their R15 and they want you to watch TV.

If you own that R15 then you have to ask them about an "out of warranty" replacement and what that costs.

Either way, they ship the replacement to the address listed on the DTV account.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

cmtar said:


> I dont have the protection plan but did try the dvr4u2 code and it works, didnt order though. How do I know were they will send it if I order online. And if i order online and get the free one what do i do just call D* and say i want to swap them out.


they will send a tech to your house to swap out


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe that if you order an R15 using the "DVR4U2" promo code that DTV will consider that R15 an *additional* R15 to be activated on your account and *NOT* a replacement for your defective R15. You will be expected to activate that FREE R15 as an additional DVR and you'll be paying an additional $4.99 monthly lease fee for a second leased receiver and be commiting to 24 months of service.

If *your* current defective R15 is LEASED then DTV will replace it with the only charge being shipping.

Rather than ask here why not call DTV up and ask?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

how does this promo code work exactly?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> I believe that if you order an R15 using the "DVR4U2" promo code that DTV will consider that R15 an *additional* R15 to be activated on your account and *NOT* a replacement for your defective R15. You will be expected to activate that FREE R15 as an additional DVR and you'll be paying an additional $4.99 monthly lease fee for a second leased receiver and be commiting to 24 months of service.
> 
> If *your* current defective R15 is LEASED then DTV will replace it with the only charge being shipping.
> 
> Rather than ask here why not call DTV up and ask?


I did call and they told me it would be $99, just wanted to see if someone knew something i didnt.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

cmtar said:


> I did call and they told me it would be $99, just wanted to see if someone knew something i didnt.


Cmtar,

That still sounds like DTV is sending you ANOTHER R15 as an ADDITIONAL (or secondary) DVR for $99

You may be asking the right question and the CSR is not understanding you. As I have been told by DTV CSRs the policy... if a LEASED R15 has problems then DTV will SWAP it out with a replacement at no charge but there is a shipping charge. They send you a REPLACEMENT R15 with a pre-paid shipping label in the box. When it arrives you deactivate the defective R15 then install and activate the REPLACEMENT R15.

You put the defective R15 in the box, slap the label on the outside and then give it to any UPS driver or take it to a UPS shipping counter. I've done it so I know that's how it is done.

If you've been told different by a CSR at DTV then call back and ask the same question again, but make sure they know you want a REPLACEMENT for your defective R15.

If you OWN your R15 then the procedure is different.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> how does this promo code work exactly?


Easy, log in on your account.Click on upgrade equipment.Enter the code DVR4U2.
Enter all information they ask for.It will give you your cost.If approved it
should be $0.00.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I believe that if you order an R15 using the "DVR4U2" promo code that DTV will consider that R15 an *additional* R15 to be activated on your account and *NOT* a replacement for your defective R15. You will be expected to activate that FREE R15 as an additional DVR and you'll be paying an additional $4.99 monthly lease fee for a second leased receiver and be commiting to 24 months of service.
> 
> If *your* current defective R15 is LEASED then DTV will replace it with the only charge being shipping.
> 
> Rather than ask here why not call DTV up and ask?


Exactly.But when the installer comes out to install it can be corrected by the installer.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cmtar said:


> I did call and they told me it would be $99, just wanted to see if someone knew something i didnt.


If you got your R15 after March 2006 it's leased.D* should replace it and just charge shipping.

If not it's $99. unless you use the "special code".The 24 month commitment would apply.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Exactly.But when the installer comes out to install it can be corrected by the installer.


I don't beleive that free replacement of a malfunctioning LEASED R15 includes delivery and installation.

If you "order" an R15 using the promo code it is an additional R15 being added to your account. If you use that ploy to get a REPLACEMENT R15 then you will be charged. You can probably ***** and get the charge credited but then we all pay for it.

I


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I don't beleive that free replacement of a malfunctioning LEASED R15 includes delivery and installation.
> 
> If you "order" an R15 using the promo code it is an additional R15 being added to your account. If you use that ploy to get a REPLACEMENT R15 then you will be charged. You can probably ***** and get the charge credited but then we all pay for it.
> 
> I


I agree with you on certain points.Do we know it's a leased unit?.If so why is the CSR quoting him or her $99.. That's where the problem lies.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

This is how the ERP (Equipment Replacement Program) Works:

If you have the Protection Plan, the DVR is replaced free (And the replacement has the same ownership as the original)

If the receiver is in-warranty, the replacement is $0

If the receiver is out of warranty and leased, the replacement is $19.95 (the shipping)

If the receiver is out of warranty and owned, the LEASE replacement is $19.95, and comes with a 2 yr commitment (advanced product in this case)

The OWNED replacement option in the scenario is $399, but doesn't come with a commitment.

Hope this helps...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

cmtar said:


> Well I figured out my R15 IR sensor is broke I guess because no remote will work with it, I even went and bought a new RC23. If I call D* will they send me a new R15 for free? And if they do sent one free or discounted or whatever will they send it to my billing address or service address. I "moved" to get locals so im about 1.5 hrs away from my "service address'' which is made up.


Buy the RF kit, remote and Antenna, no need to lengthen your commitment.. (surprised no one else mentioned it)


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I agree with you on certain points.Do we know it's a leased unit?.If so why is the CSR quoting him or her $99.. That's where the problem lies.


Might because the OP called DTV up and says "I want another R15".

The OP should be calling tech support and have them throubleshoot his R15. When the CSR can't get the remote to work they will lay out the options for the OP.

The OP has never mentioned whether his/her R15 is owned or leased and that would make a difference in his/her options.

Regardless, the OP's answer is with DTV.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I called and told them the R15 broke, they said ok it will be $99. But some how my R15 started working again so everything is ok now. And I own the reciever. Thanks for the help.


----------

